# pacman shots



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

#1


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

#2


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

#3


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

#4


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

last one


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

sweet guy, is he active?


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> sweet guy, is he active?


 only at night.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

he looks great


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Nice! Mines has currently buried himself cool..


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

ya mines usally never comes out till 12 mid night


----------

